

Rumors at Google suggest Sergey Brin working on architecture project - logicalmoron
http://www.businessinsider.com/googlers-are-passing-around-a-crazy-rumor-about-sergey-brin-working-on-architecture-2011-10

======
hugh3
Take one really smart guy, add seventeen billion dollars and a job title that
gives no real responsibilities, and see what happens. I hope it's something
interesting.

